# benelli autoloader-What am I doing wrong?



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

ANyone else have a problem after you shoot and then come to pull up on the next bird or flock and CLICK. It has happened off and on for the last two years it seems like about once a weekend. There is a perfectly good shell in there just put it back in the botttom and cycle it through so it is not the shells. Does it have anything to do with putting the saftey on and off? Like tonight I shot one rooster with my first shot and loaded another shell in the bottom as I walked and then the next bird that got up CLICK. Any help appreciated. Thanks BJW


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This MIGHT be it. Not sure. Hope it helps.

BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED.

:sniper:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Are you hitting or bumping the magazine release? If that is happening the gun will not shoot either. I would say your bolt is not closing all the way. Next time it does it to you push ahead on the bolt and see if it moves ahead just a hair. If it does you need a new recoil spring. The spring is ten or twelve dollars and a gunsmith can put one in in minutes.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a benelli and sometimes when you pull back the bolt slightly it messes things up and it wil just click. the other day i pulled back the blt slightly to see if there was a shell in the chamber and a minute later i saw a dove, pulled the trigger and nothing happend. i dont know if u did this or not but thats why mine clicked


----------



## brush_buster (Sep 10, 2006)

I've had the same problem when I've reloaded after firing all the shells...........I just make sure and push the bolt closed and I don't have problems any more..........


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My father bought an M2 last fall. It started later in the fall. He cleaned it and it still occaisonally would jam. Went out for pheasant opener and it has jammed several times since.

He has now gone back to his old Browning A-500 and says he thinks it is time for the M2 to find another home.

I think I have him convinced on a Beretta 391. He says it shoulder's nice.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ive never had a problem with my SBE. the only problem i have had is with light loads like in 7.5 and 8 shot. But the federals and the AA work great no matter what the size. Cheap shells though dont do so well and since i spend a grand on the gun its hard to buy cheap shells for it.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

It happened a lot to my friend on his 2nd (SECOND) shot.

What I think happened is.........he would fire the first one solid, but from the recoil he would be unsteady, so on the second shot and it would NOT be tight in his shoulder and it would misfire.

Once he started taking shots from a steady stance, everything worked well.

Nothing to do with cleaning or springs or anything else.

:sniper:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have heard that some bennelies have a cylender that needs to be flipped when going from 2 3/4 to larger. We have an 11-87 that is missing a piece in the gas cylender assembly. It works great for any thing you shoot through it. But I find that when it starts to jam 3" shells it is because the missing piece holds a split ring in place. It is when this spit ring moves off its spot that the gun dont work for the larger rounds. Hope this helps some.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

this actually happened to me today, the bolt failed to fully engage, the drop lever never came all the way down or I actually moved it while hunting which locked the carrier latch on the bottom of the shotgun which I have a habit of pushing this in while hunting, so now I know if I cannot push this in the drop lever latch did not totally engage. This was also on my first shot, which never happened. I still love my M2, it was the first time this happened, now I know better. I too sometimes open the bolt just to make sure there is a shell in there, and maybe I did not get the bolt closed all the way. I am not blaming the gun by any means.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had the super black eagle for around 7 years now and mine has only jammed a couple of times but it was from not cleaning it after making a few nasty duck hunts using cheap steel shot. It just got gummed up a bit which was my fault. Other than that I've had no troubles with mine jamming. It does have a 250 round break-in period and they were guaranteed after that. I'd call the local dealership in your area and they can assist you with the problem. Hell they may even replace the bolt or spring and see if that fixes it.
chad


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh and one other thing...depending on how many rounds you've put through it, they do recommend shooting a good brand shell and also use the most common shell that you will be shooting through it. When breaking a benelli in, it cuts a groove based on what type shell you will be mostly shooting through it. For example, if you are gonna be using 3 inch through it more than any other shell, use 3 inch high brass magnum. If using mainly 3 1/2, break it in with that shell. Just what the gunsmith told me. He said if I broke my gun in with a cheap 2 3/4 or cheap low brass 3 inch shell it would be more apt to jam. OK i'll quit rambling...
chad


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys i think that maybe the action isn't closing all the way cuz if i reach up and pull it back and get rid of the shell thats in there and the next one loads then i can usually shnoot. I will have to make sure that it gets pushed forward all the way. Are you guys serious about if you don't shoulder it properly it won't fire. I've never heard of that how does the gun know that?


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I have an M2 that has done it to me a couple times. the bolt didn't seem to slam closed fast enough to lock it after loading. The manual recommends shooting 4 or 5 boxes of heavy loads thru it to break it in, so I just chalked it up to being new and not broke in yet.

Then I was talking to a friend and told him about it, he asked what kind of lube I was using, I use the Remington DriLube. He told me to reclean it and stop using the DriLube and go back to regular RemOil.

I tried it and the action is much quicker and I haven't had any more problems.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Chances are the bolt isn't locking fully - closing, but not twisting/locking. You can replicate this, even with a very clean gun, by pulling the bolt back say a half inch. When you release the bolt handle, the bolt will close, but won't twist/lock. Same if you ease the bolt back. Pull the bolt back a full inch or more, and you'll see it fully close/twist/lock.

If this is happening while shooting, it could be a dirty gun and/or due to the lightweight springs they (at least used to) include in all models. They get really bad pretty quickly. I've replaced the spring in every one of my Benelli's, 12 and 20, with the heavy duty version. I've gotten to the point I change the spring upon purchase. It's an easy (normally - one bolt on the spring cylindar can be a bugger) and inexpensive change, and can be done quickly by any gunsmith. Once you've changed springs, the difference in the force of the bolt closing will be noticeable. Doing this should let you run a little dirtier than you would with the stock spring.

Why don't they come out of the box with the heavy duty springs? Good question.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I fixed mine with one part and have never had a problems since. The part number is Remington 1187LC. That one part fixed all my Benelli problems


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dan Bueide said:


> Chances are the bolt isn't locking fully - closing, but not twisting/locking. You can replicate this, even with a very clean gun, by pulling the bolt back say a half inch. When you release the bolt handle, the bolt will close, but won't twist/lock. Same if you ease the bolt back. Pull the bolt back a full inch or more, and you'll see it fully close/twist/lock.
> 
> If this is happening while shooting, it could be a dirty gun and/or due to the lightweight springs they (at least used to) include in all models. They get really bad pretty quickly. I've replaced the spring in every one of my Benelli's, 12 and 20, with the heavy duty version. I've gotten to the point I change the spring upon purchase. It's an easy (normally - one bolt on the spring cylindar can be a bugger) and inexpensive change, and can be done quickly by any gunsmith. Once you've changed springs, the difference in the force of the bolt closing will be noticeable. Doing this should let you run a little dirtier than you would with the stock spring.
> 
> Why don't they come out of the box with the heavy duty springs? Good question.


Dan do you happen to remember the specific name/part # for that?

I've shot too many rounds to count with mine, and I've had that issue for 2 years now, however I don't know what the name of the part is that I need to go in and look for...

Did you go to Fargo Scheels for it?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Northshorebull (Oct 11, 2006)

I love my SBE but that problem happened to me to. I went in and they put a new spring in it's been back to Benelli good. Onemore thing, make sure the interior rail of the action is clean its really easy to get that gummed up. Take a real thin wire brush like the style for cleaning a pistol and give'er a good once over. :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ryan,

Sorry, I don't know the part number. PM or call Drakekiller and he'll set you up.

I am not a diligent cleaner of my shotguns. They get regular whipe downs to prevent rust, but I don't break them down very often. With the heavy duty spring, and barring any unusual events, they get cleaned once a year, once the season is over. If they seem like they're slowing down, a couple of drops of oil in each rail will buy you several days of hunting. When I do get around to cleaning them, I'm always amazed how they can possibly perform with that much gunk in every nook and cranny.

I've known of a couple of lemons, but once you figure out a couple of Benelli quirks, they've proved incredibly reliable to me.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Ryan, if you get the part number please post and the places to get one. I have a 12 M1 pre ban and have had no problems, this gun is loose as a goose and I think it will shoot a corn cob if loaded. The 20 M1 I have is a different story, I have had the problem with the bolt not locking, partly because of some shells that I reloaded that the crimp wasn't perfect and partly (I think) be cause of some modifications to the gun by the manufacturer. :beer:


----------

